# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Miles de personas claman en BCN contra el plan hidrológico del Ebre

## sergi1907

Manifestantes de las Terres de l'Ebre y la capital catalana se unen en una multitudinaria marcha para reivindicar caudales suficientes que sirvan para mantener el frágil ecosistema del Delta.

Miles de personas marcharon ayer por el centro de Barcelona convocadas por la Plataforma en Defensa de lEbre (PDE) en contra del plan hidrológico de la cuenca aprobado en enero por el Gobierno del PP en funciones. Un plan que proyecta 465.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío, medio centenar de nuevos embalses en toda la cuenca y, sobre todo, fija un régimen de caudales ambientales para el tramo final del río insuficiente para garantizar el buen estado ecológico del delta del Ebre.

Después de la tremenda movilización en febrero en Amposta, con 50.000 personas, la de ayer quería interpelar directamente a la Comisión Europea, que debe analizar a corto plazo si el plan incumple o no distintas directivas europeas, argumento clave de la plataforma y la comunidad científica experta en el asunto.

En la plaza de la Catedral, donde finalizó la marcha bajo un sol de justicia, el histórico portavoz de la PDE, Manolo Tomàs, anunció la presentación en los próximos días de una queja por escrito a la institución europea dondepedirá su tutela para obligar al Gobierno Español a rectificar el plan. «Esta manifestación es la tarjeta de presentación de esta denuncia. ¡El Gobierno hará el ridículo porqué les obligarán a hacer el ridículo!», afirmó.

Tomàs recordó que han sido cinco las movilizaciones convocadas en Barcelona en los últimos 15 años y aún no se ha garantizado el buen estado del Ebre y su Delta. «Nuestra lucha es muy larga, llevamos muchos años luchando y no nos rendiremos, ni nos cansaremos.Esto no terminará hasta que no se blinde un caudal necesario», insistió. Y no dudó en etiquetar, una vez más, a la cúpula del Gobierno de los populares como «liquidadores del delta del Ebre».

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...ogico-del-ebre

----------

